# ADOS Test



## xCherylx

Waiting for our date, someone please tell me what to expect! :hugs:


----------



## alibaba24

not had it yet but from what I have read of others. It is proffesionals from different fields assesing your child through play. so probably a salt. an ed pysc. a pead etc. they will see how your child interacts. how your child plays and how he/she responds to different situations. I think you also get asked alot of questions. Im still waiting to even find out if we are getting the ados. keep us posted on how you get on x


----------



## Thurinius

We've had some bits of it. A special needs health visitor came to our house and basically played with my son. And spotted things like his lack of eye contact and his lack of initiative.
We are waiting for a speech therapist to assess him and to see the consultant again.
I've been told that there are two types of assessments, one which makes a diagnosis from all these reports and one longer process with a longer waiting list for those parents who need more qualification and for kids with complicated needs.
We are fully accepting of his likely diagnosis so we are doing the quick route. By quick it'll still mean 9 months until we have the official diagnosis of asd


----------



## alibaba24

Thurinius said:


> We've had some bits of it. A special needs health visitor came to our house and basically played with my son. And spotted things like his lack of eye contact and his lack of initiative.
> We are waiting for a speech therapist to assess him and to see the consultant again.
> I've been told that there are two types of assessments, one which makes a diagnosis from all these reports and one longer process with a longer waiting list for those parents who need more qualification and for kids with complicated needs.
> We are fully accepting of his likely diagnosis so we are doing the quick route. By quick it'll still mean 9 months until we have the official diagnosis of asd

I wonder if this is whats happening with my daughter. her pead has been gathering lots of information from salt and ed pysc . we have a review next month and she has an updated gars2 questionaire and a more in dept one from her first 3 years. I wish i knew what was going on :wacko:


----------



## Thurinius

alibaba24 said:


> Thurinius said:
> 
> 
> We've had some bits of it. A special needs health visitor came to our house and basically played with my son. And spotted things like his lack of eye contact and his lack of initiative.
> We are waiting for a speech therapist to assess him and to see the consultant again.
> I've been told that there are two types of assessments, one which makes a diagnosis from all these reports and one longer process with a longer waiting list for those parents who need more qualification and for kids with complicated needs.
> We are fully accepting of his likely diagnosis so we are doing the quick route. By quick it'll still mean 9 months until we have the official diagnosis of asd
> 
> I wonder if this is whats happening with my daughter. her pead has been gathering lots of information from salt and ed pysc . we have a review next month and she has an updated gars2 questionaire and a more in dept one from her first 3 years. I wish i knew what was going on :wacko:Click to expand...

Odd that you've not been told. We've been kept pretty well informed as to what is going to happen. Originally our next consultant appointment was due to be in March and it was due to be a review. But this got changed after he'd been seen by the special needs health visitor because its really clear that he has asd so he needs the diagnostic session rather than just a review. So our wait is longer.


----------



## xCherylx

Thanks for the reply!
My son has had a speech therapy assessment and is above on everything apart from his vocabulary which is improving all the time and was put down to his age. 
He has been seeing a paediatrician for a year (2 visits) and she has said he will have an ados test which will be through play and can take upto 4 hours? 
She said he will be seen asap so I guess just a waiting game...:coffee:


----------



## AP

Yep, it can take up to 4 hours(ours was about 3, but went fast.) Take snacks and entertainment for your LO because the toys and play stuff just might not do anything for your LO


----------



## alibaba24

Thurinius said:


> alibaba24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thurinius said:
> 
> 
> We've had some bits of it. A special needs health visitor came to our house and basically played with my son. And spotted things like his lack of eye contact and his lack of initiative.
> We are waiting for a speech therapist to assess him and to see the consultant again.
> I've been told that there are two types of assessments, one which makes a diagnosis from all these reports and one longer process with a longer waiting list for those parents who need more qualification and for kids with complicated needs.
> We are fully accepting of his likely diagnosis so we are doing the quick route. By quick it'll still mean 9 months until we have the official diagnosis of asd
> 
> I wonder if this is whats happening with my daughter. her pead has been gathering lots of information from salt and ed pysc . we have a review next month and she has an updated gars2 questionaire and a more in dept one from her first 3 years. I wish i knew what was going on :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Odd that you've not been told. We've been kept pretty well informed as to what is going to happen. Originally our next consultant appointment was due to be in March and it was due to be a review. But this got changed after he'd been seen by the special needs health visitor because its really clear that he has asd so he needs the diagnostic session rather than just a review. So our wait is longer.Click to expand...

 she had 1 griffith last june. then we are due a review next month what happens from there I have no clue :wacko:


----------



## xCherylx

AtomicPink said:


> Yep, it can take up to 4 hours(ours was about 3, but went fast.) Take snacks and entertainment for your LO because the toys and play stuff just might not do anything for your LO

That's weird I thought that they would have special things for them to use and play with? Thanks for the advice! :thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

Wow, it sounds like the UK testing is more involved than here in Canada. We are having a second assessment for our son only because the first one he had a major meltdown and would not cooperate. And even then, they had only slated 90 minutes for him. So I'm assuming the next one will only be that long as well. But we had 3 specialists with us at the first assessment. We had the head of child development department, a med student (it is a teaching hospital) and the speech pathologist. We have also had a speech assessment a few months back.

We also have a hearing assessment scheduled but I have yet to hear back about an actual appointment time. Not sure when that is happening.

I do appreciate the comments though because I imagine the actual testing can't be all that much different.


----------



## AP

xCherylx said:


> AtomicPink said:
> 
> 
> Yep, it can take up to 4 hours(ours was about 3, but went fast.) Take snacks and entertainment for your LO because the toys and play stuff just might not do anything for your LO
> 
> That's weird I thought that they would have special things for them to use and play with? Thanks for the advice! :thumbup:Click to expand...

We genuinely had nothing but some odd toys you'd prob find in the kids corner of a docs surgery, in terms of entertainment. 
During the actual assessment, they had their own particular toys that are specifically used for the assessment. For example, toys that should promote imaginative play, speech, following instructions, joint interactive play. At this point, the child is assessed on how they play. 
I don't know your LO of course, mine was not particulary interested in anything and thankfully I had her iPad and snacks in my bag in case she began to tire of it all and kick off. Your experience may be different of course, its not set in stone :) But it is laid back.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ours was in 2008 but went like this:

1 play assesment (done at his preschool)
1 speech and lang assesment 
1 assesment at camhs (I genuinely cant remember this, they asked Matthew to do a few things
1 history chat with me and my mum (3 hrs long,M didnt attend)

4 weeks later results x


----------



## smileyfaces

Ours took under an hour for the actual ados. It was very structured and was basically a way for the paediatrician to observe how your child reacts to certain toys, commands and situations. It is fine. In addition to the ados we had 12 weeks of weekly play therapy sessions where he was observed by three of four therapists along with three other children which helped to form a picture of how he is socially as well as how he acts as an individual in a relaxed setting. Diagnosis was also formed upon reports from speech therapy, occupational therapy and nursery keyworkers x


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh and the ados test differs depending in ages. There are a few different variations so it would depend upon how old your LO is as to what they will do on the day :flower:


----------



## Starry Night

I like the sounds of the UK testing. It seems so much more thorough. 

My son had his ADOS testing today and I'm meeting with the specialist next week to go over the results. I have yet to hear if there will be any other testing involved. It seems strange they can make a diagnosis off of 30 to 45 minutes of play and interaction--especially when it's a question between a case of high-functioning autism and a neurotypical kid. 

I could tell the examiner was thrown off by our DS today so I would imagine further testing would be beneficial. My son did enjoy the testing though. He loves any chance to play and be silly.


----------



## lusterleaf

I am in the US but I had my son tested when he was 19 months. A psychologist came to our house and brought a suitcase full of different toys, he was checking to see my DS' reaction to the different toys and seeing how he made eye contact and if he played appropriately with the toys. He also asked me a lot of questions about my observations of DS behavior to help determine the diagnosis. He was there for about an hour.


----------



## SarahBear

Hello,

I work for a virtual school where this assessment is sometimes used to assess kids for special education eligibility. This assessment does not give a diagnosis. At our school, it is also commonly done with the Childhood Autism Rating Scale. So... I don't have first hand experience with it, but I've been in meetings where it's been described. It's pretty low-key and just involves an evaluator interacting with your child. They will play games and the evaluator will see how your child responds to the various games. Kids generally enjoy it.


----------

